# leak from small crack in basement floor



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

First I am a paint contractor so this is out of my field just trying to get some ideas for her. 

I have a client that has a small 1"long x 1/2"wide x 1/4" deep divet and 6" hairline crack in the center of her basement floor. When the ground is very wet and we get a rain she gets water up through them maybe a 2 sq.ft. puddle. What would you suggest as the fix for this? Can it be sealed? I have heard of an injected material that expands to cause a seal can't recall any details. Who should she call?

Thank you Jim Bunton


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Hydraulic cement. Mix it just a little soupy and work fast.
Git Rot is a penetrating, flexible epoxy intended for wood but works fine for hairline cracks in concrete.


----------

